# X Factor 2013



## O Animal (24 Ottobre 2013)

Vista la calma nel forum del giovedì sera suppongo che molti siano davanti a Sky per vedere X Factor Italia eccetto [MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION] che sembra l'unica che guarda la Fiorentina in Europa League. 

Qualcuno lo segue? 
Quest'anno al posto della posseduta Arisa c'è Mika perché probabilmente sperano di trovare una ragazzina da lanciare internazionalmente anziché per le pubblicità telefoniche...

L'anno scorso Chiara era una spanna sopra a tutti ma purtroppo gli incapaci produttori italiani non sanno scrivere musica per i cantanti contemporanei e stanno bruciando anche il suo immenso talento vocale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Ottobre 2013)

eheh si  quando ci sono le partite le guardo sempre


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2013)

Potrei aprire una pagina GIGANTE per parlare di X Factor.. ma lasciamo stare ... quest'anno c'è molta piu qualità.. ma la vera essenza della musica.. quella che ti saltare dal divano.. quella che fa rizzare le orecchie a chi è un addetto ai lavori è rimasta fuori dal programma.. 

avete presente il RASTAMAN ? Galup ... quello era un prodotto nuovo bello che avrebbe rotto il C a tutti.. e invece no.. prendiamo i ragazzini belli per fargli fare i finocchi con le bambine ....la ventura non capisce una mazza .... 

avete presente Dj osso e Mr rain ? ... quello è talento.. ( piu il rapper del cantante ) sono bastati 10 secondi di ascolto per capire il flow del ragazzo e devo dirne ne ha parecchio... 

Gli altri che sono dentro un paio di nomi li ho sentiti già 8403928 volte.. stanno cercando di farli sfondare da anni nel nostro ambiente... personalmente trovo molto brava Violetta ... ( perchè Viò ??? che vuol dire ?? ) oltre ad essere una bella ragazzina ... 

per il resto i gruppi sono da buttare giù dal ponte uno dopo l'altro ..ridicoli i 3 ragazzini ...bravini quelli con gli strumenti ... gli altri neanche me li ricordo quindi immaginate che appeal possano avere sul pubblico.. 

vince violetta.. oppure la super paraculata di the apprendice..


----------



## juventino (25 Ottobre 2013)

Guardo qualche volta degli spezzoni, ma mi bastano quelli per capire l'incredibile ignoranza musicale di Simona Ventura. Secondo lei chiunque riesca ad avere successo (anche cani e porci) non deve essere criticato


----------



## tequilad (25 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Potrei aprire una pagina GIGANTE per parlare di X Factor.. ma lasciamo stare ... quest'anno c'è molta piu qualità.. ma la vera essenza della musica.. quella che ti saltare dal divano.. quella che fa rizzare le orecchie a chi è un addetto ai lavori è rimasta fuori dal programma..
> 
> avete presente il RASTAMAN ? Galup ... quello era un prodotto nuovo bello che avrebbe rotto il C a tutti.. e invece no.. prendiamo i ragazzini belli per fargli fare i finocchi con le bambine ....la ventura non capisce una mazza ....
> 
> ...



Ieri l'ho visto...Valentina secondo te non ha speranze ?


----------



## runner (25 Ottobre 2013)

mi bastano i deliri della gente su facebook per tenermici lontano...

secondo me è un programmo che vive di tensioni e giudizi continui....un modo abbastanza lontano per me di vivere la musica!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Ieri l'ho visto...Valentina secondo te non ha speranze ?



Non so neanche chi sia.. immagina quanto mi abbia colpito..

Violetta è il tipoco prodotto medio.. carina brava a fare tutto.. canta bene e suona...potrebbe essere interessante musicalmente .... 
La tipa di the apprendice è già piu donna.. il pacchetto è già completo ..bella brava ecc ecc.. ma la domanda è abbiamo bisogno di un altro clone di Giorgia e la Pausini molto piu scarsa ??? direi di no... se devo sentire quel genere lo sento da una come Giorgia che spacca culi a tutti ... 
I gruppi ... ci sono anche quelli con il metallaro.. che inutile specificarlo non sono minimanete presentabili ad una casa discografica.. se li mandassero da me purtroppo non aprirei neanche il foglio delle esperienze... l'immagine in questo mondo di M conta e se non l'hai non vai da nessuna parte a meno che tu non sia una forza della natura ... 

Per il resto questi di X factor non hanno ancora capito alcune cose : 

1- IN ITALIA i gruppettini fighetti NON VANNO . 
2 - ORIGINALITà questa sconosciuta ... basta cloni dei cloni ....basta 
3 - Si meravigliano se poi noi addetti ai lavori rifiutiamo queste comparse nelle serate e nei locali .. ci credo che spettacolo è ??? ricollegandomi a prima.. se devo prendere una sosia di Giorgia prendo l'orignale

Vi faccio un altra domanda ... che fine hanno fatto gli altri 65465 concorrenti degli scorsi anni ??? tornati da dove sono venuti ... perche ??? perche non avevano NULLA da dare al panorama italiano .
Avete presente ICS o come si scrive .... che fine ha fatto ??? boh.. mai uscito un disco.. perche ??? perchè non dava NULLA al panorama italiano ... 

dove trovo qualcuno che possa veramente dare un PLUS a questo mondo ?? nella ORIGINALITA'... 

ma se quando trovi un qualcuno minimamente ORIGINALE lo scarti..beh la risposta te la sei già data da solo .....

ultimo appunto... la vincitrice dello scorso anno ... ok si bravaissima.. nulla da dire.. ma è stata una mossa giusta metterla come main face della tim ??? non saprei troppa esposizione per una sconosciuta.. infatti avrà pure venduto molto ma per me non dura troppo .. a meno che non sforni pezzoni..allora cambiarebbe tutto .. 
l'anno prima a vinto MENGONI.. non dico NULLA se non BASTA ...mi sparo nelle balls se sento ancora gli stessi accordi maggiori arrangiati sempre uguali .


----------



## BB7 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Mi è bastato vedere le facce di alcuni concorrenti per capire il metodo di giudizio col quale vengono scelti


----------



## tequilad (25 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non so neanche chi sia.. immagina quanto mi abbia colpito..
> 
> Violetta è il tipoco prodotto medio.. carina brava a fare tutto.. canta bene e suona...potrebbe essere interessante musicalmente ....
> La tipa di the apprendice è già piu donna.. il pacchetto è già completo ..bella brava ecc ecc.. ma la domanda è abbiamo bisogno di un altro clone di Giorgia e la Pausini molto piu scarsa ??? direi di no... se devo sentire quel genere lo sento da una come Giorgia che spacca culi a tutti ...
> ...



Concordo. Secondo me infatti dovevano passare Osso e Rain oppure Galup per dare qualcosa di nuovo. Io un CD di chiunque altro presente attualmente non lo comprerei MAI


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Dai su che anche quest'anno si lancia altra spazzatura nella musica italiana, poche settimane e torna anche Amici.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2013)

dopo ieri sera danno gaia favorita. 

cmq anche quest'anno i soliti raccomandati non mancano: la tizia di "the apprentice", i soliti bimbiminkia usciti da "ti lascio una canzone", la figlia di uno sceneggiatore rai...


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Ottobre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dopo ieri sera danno gaia favorita.
> 
> cmq anche quest'anno i soliti raccomandati non mancano: la tizia di "the apprentice", i soliti bimbiminkia usciti da "ti lascio una canzone", la figlia di uno sceneggiatore rai...



Io sono stato in classe per 8 anni(elementari e medie)con il fratello di gaia e andavo sempre a casa sua..quindi conosco abbastanza bene la famiglia anche se ho perso un po i contatti ultimamente


----------

